# Strong is built



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Finally put it together, need to swap out the chainring to a 44 from a 48. Rolls pretty smooth. The road wheel is in there just to show what road tires will look like. SS not fixed so will be running the discs both ends.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

That's a great build. I'm a sucker for silver.

I have one of those 'shiny' Race Face stems... they certainly are bling, but I eventually retired mine since it was really glarey in the sun.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> Finally put it together, need to swap out the chainring to a 44 from a 48. Rolls pretty smooth. The road wheel is in there just to show what road tires will look like. SS not fixed so will be running the discs both ends.



I'm in love........outstanding job.....


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

That's really nice... Congrats, and I hope you like yours as much as I love mine. Let me know how you like the ebb/SS setup. Just so you know, your frame forced me to pick up the phone and call Carl... again.

singlecross


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

singlecross said:


> That's really nice... Congrats, and I hope you like yours as much as I love mine. Let me know how you like the ebb/SS setup. Just so you know, your frame forced me to pick up the phone and call Carl... again.
> 
> singlecross


Yeah he told me that..not you.... but a former customer had seen it on a board and ordered. Thanks for the kind words. The EBB was a breeze to use to get the chain tight, the real advantage is when I will switch to 26" wheels for my ice and snow commutes in the winter, I hope!. Still haven't tried the rack on there but it looks like I will need to get creative then or run it mullet style sans cantis.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Killer bike.


----------



## kevgri1 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Cool Bike*

Hey cool looking bike. Looks like it would be good for the NZ Rainbow Rage, http://www.rainbowrage.co.nz/
I heard the fella that got your old single is enjoying it.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

that's a beauty!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Ooooo that looks like fun. Got Cyclocross in mind?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

kevgri1 said:


> Hey cool looking bike. Looks like it would be good for the NZ Rainbow Rage, http://www.rainbowrage.co.nz/
> I heard the fella that got your old single is enjoying it.


might have to look for an event closer to xmas next time i go down under again. yeah the old beater was a lot of fun. has he switched sides and ridden fixed yet? Will need to crank down on the lockring if he does, if was a tad lose when i switched cogs last.


----------



## kevgri1 (Aug 28, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> might have to look for an event closer to xmas next time i go down under again. yeah the old beater was a lot of fun. has he switched sides and ridden fixed yet? Will need to crank down on the lockring if he does, if was a tad lose when i switched cogs last.


Nah, he's only ridden freewheel, too many traffic lights close to his work. he replaced the bottom bracket. It was pretty rumbly and he's thinking about putting a 42 on the front to get a bit more road speed as Hills are pretty easy, and possibly the white 16-18 double freewheel. . Also looking at replacing the bars to something with a bit of a drop. Your bars look interesting?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Very nice. What tires are those knobbies?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

kevgri1 said:


> Nah, he's only ridden freewheel, too many traffic lights close to his work. he replaced the bottom bracket. It was pretty rumbly and he's thinking about putting a 42 on the front to get a bit more road speed as Hills are pretty easy, and possibly the white 16-18 double freewheel. . Also looking at replacing the bars to something with a bit of a drop. Your bars look interesting?


those double sprockets are a good idea, you can match them with double chainrings to give more options. The bars are a "midge" by on one http://www.63xc.com/mattc/midge.htm. Nice and wide, good for off road control short drop and reach, very comfy


lancezneighbor said:


> What tires are those knobbies?


 Tires are IRC Mythos slicks 700 X42 http://www.irctire.com/tires/mythos_cx_slick.html. really good tires on lose stuff with reasonable rolling resistance.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

superjohnny said:


> Ooooo that looks like fun. Got Cyclocross in mind?


no the engine is past that, well if it trimmed down maybe. Not CX but I like taking shortcuts, strange but they always seem to end up taking longer.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm surprised you went vertical dropouts and SS combo. Not much room for adjustability or chain tensioning there. Of course if you aren't changing the gearing much, it should be fine. 

Any Strong is a-ok in my book. Excellent job.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

innergel said:


> I'm surprised you went vertical dropouts and SS combo. Not much room for adjustability or chain tensioning there. Of course if you aren't changing the gearing much, it should be fine.
> 
> Any Strong is a-ok in my book. Excellent job.


check out the picture of the BB again,


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> check out the picture of the BB again,


EBB = nice. I'm a little slow lately.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

That is a beautiful and elegant machine. Good work and congrats.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

nice - what fork are you using?


----------



## missmurrr (Sep 1, 2009)

simon...this is a beautiful bike! and i can't wait for the one you suggested for me to come! thanks!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

hey welcome to RBR!


----------



## missmurrr (Sep 1, 2009)

kiwisimon said:


> hey welcome to RBR!



thanks! about time i start posting!


----------



## astrat (Oct 6, 2009)

gorgeous bike. i love the lines.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

i've never seen anthing like your rig. Awesome.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Simon, that's a cool Strong, too bad the guy can't weld huh? Um , so what's the next build??

b21


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> Simon, that's a cool Strong, too bad the guy can't weld huh? Um , so what's the next build??
> 
> b21


 B21:It's getting a headset pressed in this weekend. Will swap out parts from the plastic fantastic during the next week and have a pic after that. Damn work gets in the way of bikes. Have you checked out Carl's blog on double welding? Of course you have.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> check out the picture of the BB again,


You know eccentric means someone is just crazy, but rich.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

the_don said:


> You know eccentric means someone is just crazy, but rich.:thumbsup:


Was :crazy:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Boy that's hot. Really like the concept and execution, looks like a nice bike to mess around on. Very nice.

Needs a silver Thomson 'post though.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Really nice bike, I've admired Strongs work for ages, some great examples of it on this site too. Quite an interesting concept that bike - where exactly will you be taking it on you NZ holiday?? I think we can look forward to some great ride pictures!!!!!


----------

